# Weekend Firsts!



## dss30 (Sep 17, 2012)

On the positive side, due to a hectic work schedule, we were able to get a short sail in on Saturday for the first time this summer. We had non-sailors with us, so we headed in once the boat started to heel On the negative side, Sunday was the first time Belle fell of the dock into the water. I was talking to a friend and took my eye off of her. I also did not have her life jacket on, which is a mandatory rule for her. Needless to say, I followed her in, and got her out without much effort. She was initially crying, but cheered up pretty quickly. I think Meg and I were more upset. Lesson learned though. Here she is later:


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Kids are so quick. Glad it turned out well. Never again!


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

You did the right thing. They are going to fall in!

Ours will be 3 in Oct and when at the marina we don't make him wear a jacket. We keep a real good eye on him when he is starboard (where the finger pier is) so he doesn't hit concrete on the way down, but everywhere else on the boat we let him make his own mistakes knowing that hitting the water isn't going to hurt him and, like you, one of us is in after him. We've found they learn really fast that way.

Good luck keeping them dry!


----------

